# Bassist's New Bass Day! (Since his old one is now ashes.)



## Razzy

Ok, so first things first, here's a little background.

There were some wild fires last weekend in Amarillo, Texas, and my bassist and his wife's home was caught in it, and they lost everything they own except for the clothes on their back, and the car they were driving at the time.

The next day, my bassist sent me this picture:







Which is all that is left of his Ibanez SR305.

We played in New Mexico the night before, and before meeting up with the guys, I had stopped by Guitar Center in Amarillo to see what was new, but the only thing that really caught my eye was an Ibanez BTB405 on the used wall. Rusty, (the bassist,) had mentioned awhile back that he wanted a BTB series Ibanez, so I made a mental note, (which I later forgot,) to tell him about it.

So we go, play our show, and all go home for the night. I wake up that next day to see strange Facebook statuses from his wife, that said things like, "everything we had is gone," so I called, not really thinking about what to say, and found out that a grass fire had flared up, and their house had burned down.

Feeling terrible about the whole situation, but knowing that they had what they NEEDED as their family lives nearby, (money, food, places to stay,) all the guys pooled our money together, and bought that very same bass I remember from the day before hanging on the used wall. We wanted to surprise him, so we drove up to his aunt and uncle's house while the whole family was there, set it up on the doorstep, rang the doorbell, and hid, watching from around the corner.


I'm told at this point, he said, "What the Hell?! That's not real." 





Here he is, the gears still turning.






He reads the tag, and suddenly knows we're somewhere nearby.






So, we decide to come out of the bushes.





On the left is Chance, our guitarist/vocalist, Rusty, our bassist, and I'm the creepy dude hanging out behind them.

*Our drummer wasn't here because he decided to go to San Antonio.

And here's a decent shot of the new bass.






All in all, it was an awesome experience. I'm glad we could do this for such a great friend, who is one of the kindest, most honest, realest mother fuckers you could ever meet.

-Razzy


----------



## ivancic1al

Awesome bass and awesome story.  Tell Rusty we wish him well in getting his life back on track after the fire. Glad to hear everyone was ok.


----------



## Ruins

oh man this is fucking awesome story! i could almost relate to rusty from the frustration and the disaster that happened to him and then you guys come over and do such wonderful thing. seriously, kick ass! true friends!


----------



## Prydogga

Truely heartwarming, I hope you told Rej this story  

Hope more good fortune comes to Rusty.


----------



## JamesM

Amazing story. Awesome.


----------



## Rommel

Good on you guys.


----------



## georg_f

OMG, so awesome!
that's what friends are for


----------



## TimSE

awww


----------



## synrgy

That's love, right there.


----------



## Origin

That's a fucking nice thing to do, there's nothing better to do for someone that had something HORRIBLE happen than put a huge shit-eating grin on their face and remind them their friends are there.  good on you.


----------



## SirMyghin

Good work guys, very good of you to step up to the plate. I am sure he needed something like that about now.


----------



## MF_Kitten

That's awesome!

Also, i will never fucking complain about living in a rainy wet place ever again... Fuck wildfires!


----------



## Razzy

Thanks for the comments guys! I thought you'd all really like the story.

And yes, Origin, every time I look at that picture of all three of us and see him smiling like that, it makes me smile.

The past few days, they've gotten a bunch of furniture that was donated to them, as well as found a new house to rent, so they are definitely getting right back up on their feet.

We've got band rehearsal tomorrow, I'll have to let you guys know how it sounds!


----------



## Steve-Om

I wish you guys the best of luck!!! it really touched me that you guys did that for him, its one of the best examples of brotherhood inside a band I've ever seen!!

I have so much respect for you guys!!!

awesome story !!!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Much much respect for you guys for doing that for him.


----------



## leandroab

Much respect man!


----------



## drmosh

you guys are awesome


----------



## Alberto7

He's lucky to have such great friends  that's an awesome deed and an awesome bass! Let's hope everything gets back on track for him soon!


----------



## Bevo

Great friends!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Fuck yes, Raz. Hell fucking yes! 

Remind me to buy you guys a couple drinks when I swing through this summer.


----------



## Razzy

Infinity Complex said:


> Fuck yes, Raz. Hell fucking yes!
> 
> Remind me to buy you guys a couple drinks when I swing through this summer.



You're coming through the Panhandle? Where do you live?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Razzy said:


> You're coming through the Panhandle? Where do you live?



I live in Missouri, but I'm taking a trip to Central Texas (Ft.Hood/Killeen) sometime this summer. During my 'vacation' I'm gonna hit up Houston, San Antonio, Louisiana, and New Mexico. It'd be easy as hell to swing by your neck of the woods on the way down.

Told you I was gonna see the Manson intro live


----------



## CrushingAnvil

This is the kind of thread that makes this forum awesome.


----------



## darkinners

feel sorry about Rusty but hey at least he got a new bass from real brothers!
hope Rusty will get all sorted out soon!


----------



## Jontain

Guy is lucky to have freinds like you guys, hope he gets back on his feet etc soon.


----------



## Andromalia

Cool story.


----------



## Haunted

Wow guys! you are true friends! a hell of a surprise too


----------



## Dethfield

Wow that is an awesome story. And BTBs are great basses! That one you got him looks especially nice!


----------



## redskyharbor

True gentlemen right there.  Glad to see they're okay, but I imagine it must fucking suck to lose everything just like that.  It's heartwarming to see genuine friends pull together to help a brother out and try and lift his spirits in such a horrible situation. Huge amounts of respect, and good luck to them.


----------



## romper_stomper

Amazing story. Best thread I have ever read!


----------



## bennerman

Cool story bro...
...
Seriously... cool story, really heartwarming


----------



## MetalBuddah

That is what true friends are for! You guys did an awesome deed and that bass is mad sexy!


----------



## engage757

much respect bro! Awesome story!

Spread the love!


----------



## Pascal-Darrell

he can be glad to have such good friends


----------

